# Jurst ordered a swiss cross frame...questions



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

OK...just ordered a swiss cross frame from Tom at GVH bikes.....was thinking about a shimano 105 kit........not really committed yet.....your thoughts.....not going to race it more of a training and commuting bike for rough terrain and unimproved roads here in Germany....


----------



## always (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful frame, I am getting one too. At my LBS they have one built up with 105 and it looks good.
' I think I might do Campy Athena on mine just because I have always wanted Campy. I have 105 on my Salsa and it works really well. The Swiss Cross is a gorgeous bike, congrats!


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

You know I have Campy Athena 11 on my Colnago come to think of it I'll probably go with that so that I can have extra road wheels for the cross bike.....


----------



## always (Jul 23, 2010)

There you go ! Also, jealous that you have a Master X.,,


----------

